# Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2011)

Hallo, an Alle
Mein Nachbar hat mindestens 7 große Herkulesstauden ( Bärenklau ) auf seinem Grundstück, direkt an der Ecke zu meinem Grundstück. Dort ist alles verwildert und ungepflegt.
Ich habe nichst gegen meterhohe __ Disteln und Brennesseln etc., aber wenn dieser Bärenklau sich jetzt bald aussamt, mache ich mir doch Sorgen. Die Gemeinde unternimmt nichts, da er auf seinem Grundstück pflanzen und wachsen lassen kann, was er will !!!
Ich habe ihn seit Wochen gebeten, diese Pflanzen zu vernichten----- nichts passiert.
Was kann ich jetzt noch unternehmen ???
Das Schärfste ist, es ist ein Gartenlandschaftsbaubetrieb, und die wissen doch ganz bestimmt, wie gefährlich diese Pflanze ist .
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## jenso (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo,
es ist also sicher der Riesenbärenklau und nicht der einheimische Wiesenbärenklau. Wenn die Gemeinde recht hat, es keine Vorschriften etc gibt, kannst du gar nichts machen. Vielleicht fragst du mal beim NABU nach. Falls es doch Handhaben gibt, können die bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## laolamia (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

hi!

gewalt ist keine loesung


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Jan, da der Zaun 2 m hoch ist, habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit die Pflanzen " zu begießen" .

@ Jenso, ja es ist der Riesenbärenklau, ich habe nämlich auf meine Bitte, die Pflanzen zu beseitigen, die dusselige Antwort bekommen : Geht nicht, wir haben keine Schutzbekleidung !!"
Ich rufe aber morgen mal beim Nabu an .

@ Laolamia, Gewalt würde ich nie anwenden, wie denn auch ????? Den Verwalter verhauen ??


----------



## laolamia (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

ich meine gift auf nachbars grundstueck-das gibt aerger

gruss
lao


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Doris, ich komme ja nicht ran, der Zaun ist zuuuuuu hoch !   

Lao, ich will keinen Ärger, deshalb such ich ja nach einmr friedlichen Lösungstip


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Beschränkt Euch bei Euren Tipps bitte auf legale Ratschläge. Danke.

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## sanatee (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

das problem ist ja, das der Kontakt mit den Stauden gesundheitsgefährdend sein kann.
Insbesondere in Verbindung im den UV-Strahlen der Sonne.
Die Bekämpfung der Stauden muß ja über viele Jahre erfolgen, da die Samen ja locker acht bis zehn Jahre überleben können. 
Wenn Dein Nachbar also jetzt schon so schluderig damit ist, dann wird er sicherlich erst recht nicht die Bekämpfung über Jahre vollziehen.

Du kannst Dich an die Landwirtschaftskammer wenden.
Die bieten auch kostenlose Ratschläge an, wie man der Staude Herr werden kann.

Roundup und noch ein anderes Mittel (hab den Namen vergessen) sind da durchaus legal und werden von der Kammer auch empfohlen. Neben Beschnitt der Blüte und asugraben der Wurzel.
Denn mähen richtet eigentlich mehr Schaden an, als das es nützt.


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Bianca,

Roundup mag legal sein - aber nur auf dem eigenen Grundstück, es sei denn, Du hast die Genehmigung des Eigentümers.


----------



## guenter (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Anne,

der Riesenbärenklau enthält ein tückisches Gift, welches bei Kontakten mit der Haut zu  allergischen Reaktionen führen kann. Berührungen können zu schmerzhaften Quaddeln oder  zu Verbrennungen führen.
Auch wenn er abgemäht wird hilft es nicht viel. Ausstechen und verbrennen!
Rede nochmals mit deinem Nachbarn in Ruhe.

Bei uns in der Gemeinde wurde er auch abgemäht und liegen gelassen, es wurde dann immer mehr.
Dann kamen welche mit Schutzanzügen und haben alles ausgegraben. Dieses Jahr wurden schon die
kleinsten Pflanzen besprüht.

Ruf NABU an, die müssen was unternehmen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Anne,
das ist schon übel, wenn man seinen Garten pflegt und der Nachbar eine Unkraut-Samen-Produktion unterhält. Dein Nachbar scheint ja nicht auf seinen Pflanzen zu bestehen, weil er sie besonders mag, sondern ist einfach zu bequem, sie zu entsorgen. Vielleicht bietest Du ihm an, ihm dabei zu helfen, die Pflanzen im Herbst auszugraben, bzw. mit Roundup zu eliminieren.


----------



## Duquesa86 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Mhm, ich würde auch den NABU verständigen, das ist deren Aufgabe. 

Eigentlich dachte ich, daß Roundup in Deutschland verboten ist.


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hi, Danke an Alle,
aber reden hilft nicht, mach ich schon seit Wochen !!
@ Ellen, die Pflanzen müssen jetzt weg, da sie ja Samenkapseln bilden, die sich dann aussamen . Das ist ein Landschaftsgärtnerbetrieb, der ja nun wirklich mit etwas gutem Willen seine eigenen Leute einsetzen könnte, da er ja auch die geeigneten Maschinen hat. 
@ Gabi, vom NABU hab ich die Antwort, daß sie auf Privatgrundstücken nichts ausrichten können, die sind nur bei öffentlichen Geländen zuständig. Außer, der Besitzer bittet selbst um Hilfe.
Es gibt in Deutschland *kein*Gesetz, daß diese Pflanze verbietet !


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Tja - Anne - wie findet es denn so ein Landschaftsgärtner, wenn er in der Zeitung lesen muss, dass sein Betrieb solche Pflanzen auf seinem Grundstück duldet? Die sich von seinem Grundstück ausbreiten und insbesondere dann spielende Kinder gefährden? Gute Werbung?


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Ach Blümchen,  Du bist ne Wucht !! ich werde gleich morgen früh mal rübergehen, und ihn fragen.
Wenn das dann nicht hilft, müßte ich mich ja glatt mal bei Face----- anmelden und mein Problem veröffentlichen. Danke


----------



## bekamax (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Anne,

Kunden hätten sicherlich auch viel Freude, wenn diese Samen durch Produkte dieses Betriebes (Pflanzen, Schotter, Erde...) in ihre eigenen Gärten gelangen würden....

LG
Karin


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Aber aufpassen ...

Könnte in eine "Rufschädigung" hinauslaufen 

Würde zur Sicherheit paar Bilder machen, wo eindeutig zu sehen ist das es 

sein Grundstück ist
und das es diese Pflanzen wirklich gibt

Wenn er in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion rodet und nix mehr zu sehen ist, hast sonst den Scherben auf ...


----------



## sanatee (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Christine, ich hab ja auch in keinem Satz erwähnt, das man ungefragt das Round-Up beim Nchbarn in den Garten kippen soll.
Ich habe nur erwähnt, das es eine legale Methode ist, um damit die Stauden zu bekämpfen.

Ich sehe halt auch das problem, das es ja nun mal Nahcbarschaft ist. Will man es da auf einen Krief hinauslaufen lassen? Was sicherlich passieren wird, wenn man mit sowas an die Presse geht.
Da würde ICH PERSÖNLICH es angenehmer finden, wenn ich abends mal heimlich mit ner Spritzpistole über den Gartenzaun sprühe. 

In NRW unterstützt mittlerweile das Bundeslnd die Bekämpfung der Pflanze. Weil es eben so eine Plage ist.

Wende Dich an die Landwirtschaftskammer. Die wird helfen. Ggf evtl auch, indem sie Kontakt zu dem Nachbarn aufnimmt


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Gerade gestern war ein Bericht darüber hier im Berliner Fernsehen und es wurde explizit auf die Gefährlichkeit der Pflanze hingewiesen. Auf allen öffentlich zugänglichen Stellen wurde sie gerodet und ausgegraben - und dann haben sie ein Grundstück gezeigt, das total verwildert war und wo außer diesem Zeugs fast nichts anderes mehr wuchs. Und man könnte da GAR NICHTS machen! Es ist ein Privatgrundstück und da kann wachsen, was will. 
Die Nachbarn sind auch alle sauer - aber alle Beschwerden wurden abgewiesen! Und der Grundstückseigentümer lebt in Westdeutschland, kein Reden möglich mit dem. Er hat das Grundstück wohl nur als Spekulationsobjekt. Sowas ist soooo ärgerlich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hi,

Samen- und Laubflug ist ein hinzunemendes Naturereignis, daher kann man auch nichts gegen Nachbarn unternehmen von deren "Unkrautbeständen" im Garten (oder von Feld und Wiese) laufend unerwünschte Pflanzen im eigenen Garten gelangen. 

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn man nur das in den Garten pflanzen dürfte was auch Nachbarn gefällt (dann dürften Nachbarn ja auch keine __ Wildrosen mehr in den Garten pflanzen, oder müßten alle ihre __ Birken fällen denn die finde ich total widerlich wenn mir überall im Moorbeet aufgehen und ich sie seit Jahren rupfen muß (bei Verletzungen an Rosenstacheln bekomme ich auch allergene Reaktionen). 
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte meine Stadt mal ein Gesetzt beschlossen was Bauherrn vorschrieb was sie unbedingt in den Garten zu pflanzen hatten (mein Onkel sollte damals damit der Bau seines Zweifamilienhauses genehmigt wurde allein 30 Schlehen auf das ca. 200qm übrigbleibende Gartengrundstück setzen). Das Regierungspräsidium kippte das Gesetzt schließlich da es ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre darstellte.

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Zeig Euch mal, wie es aussieht


----------



## Frankia (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Und man könnte da GAR NICHTS machen! Es ist ein Privatgrundstück und da kann wachsen, was will.



genau so ist es................
und wenn dein  Nachbar die Stadtverwaltung/Tiefbauamt  ist und diese ihre x-meterhohen Sträucher an der Grenze nicht zurückschneiden und diese dadurch schon auf mein Grundstück wachsen.....................

stehts du noch viel mehr im Regen.............


----------



## Frankia (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Das Regierungspräsidium kippte das Gesetzt schließlich da es ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre darstellte.



Gott sei Dank, dass da noch ein paar normale Landesbeamte sitzen...............


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo
er hat mir versprochen mit Round-up das Problem zu beseitigen. Ich hoffe nur, er hält es auch


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Anne.

Mit etwas Pech keimen die fast schon fertigen Samen trotzdem im nächsten Frühjahr... er wird also so oder so an dem Problem dran bleiben müssen. Schön blöd, denn mit einem rechtzeitigen Eingreifen wäre das vermeidbar gewesen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hi Anne,

das günstige wäre wenn der Nachbar die schon vorhandenen Blüten-/Samenstände abschneidet und abfackelt.solange die Samen noch nicht reif sind. So ist ein Kumpel Heracleum mantegazzianum-Bestände rund um sein Grundstück nach und nach losgeworden (damit kein weiterer Nachschub nachkommt). Um diese Pflanzen loszuwerden bedarf es ein paar Jahre - Samen bleiben ne ganze Weile keimfähig


----------



## Schwatze (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Frank,

das ist ja das nächste Problem.
Wir dürfen nur noch im Frühjahr Gartenabschnitt verbrennen, wenn alles schön feucht durch den Winter geworden ist, damit es richtig schön qualmt.
Das haben mal wieder geschulte Beamte beschlossen, die mit dem Lehrbuch durch den Garten stiefeln.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Lutz und Kröte,
bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es gar keine Brenntage mehr !!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Moin Jolantha,
das gilt aber nicht für ganz Niedersachsen 
HIER dürfen wir Anfang März und Anfang November die Haufen anzünden,
genaue Termine werden ca. 14 Tage vorher bekannt gegeben.
Gerade extra nochmals nachgeschaut.


----------



## Doppellhelix (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

mmhhhh. ich habe mal gehört, daß Roundup (oder ähnliches) beim Bärenklau nix anrichtet.
Da hilft nur, vor der Sämung das Teil mit Samt der Wurzel ausmachen.

Ich lebe in einer Gegend, wo der Bärenklau auch auf dem Vormarsch ist. Und da sind jedes Jahr zich Leute unterwegs, die das Zeug ausbuddeln.

Edit:
Wiki sagt allerdings, daß es scheinbar doch geht 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesen-B%C3%A4renklau#Bek.C3.A4mpfung_des_Riesen-B.C3.A4renklaus


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Die Blütendolden werden schon braun, wirkt das Zeug soooo schnell ? Er hat gesagt, er habe am Sonnabend spritzen lassen !


----------



## Redlisch (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Die Blütendolden werden schon braun, wirkt das Zeug soooo schnell ? Er hat gesagt, er habe am Sonnabend spritzen lassen !



Als Gartenbaubetrieb haben sie noch das "richtige" Roundup, nicht das Zeug was du als Roundup bekommst ...

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Anne.

Schau auf die Blätter.. die müssen braun werden.

Wenn wir wegen Spätverunkrautung in unseren Feldbeständen was machen müssen (dieses Jahr wäre es fast überall nötig gewesen - der späte Regen hat alles sprießen lassen), nehmen wir einen "Brenner" wie Reglone (ist dafür zugelassen). Round up nimmt man nicht, weil es Auswirkungen auf die Samen haben kann -> Braugerste  - ich vermute aber auch generell längere Wartezeiten. Bei Reglone kann man zuschauen, wie es wirkt. Dafür ist es aber nicht systemisch.
Unser Nachbarbetrieb hat angeblich mal Untersuchungen mit Rübenschossern (Samenträger) und Round up gemacht. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der bis zu 1000 Samen je Schosser keimte leider trotz der Behandlung aus. Daher meine Vermutung, dass das nicht die endgültige Lösung ist, wenn man so lange wartet, bis Samen dran sind.
Genauso gut können die jetzt auch einfach schon physiologisch abreifen. :?


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Anett, mach ich gleich morgen, jetzt ist schon dunkel !!


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Servus

Heute konnte ich endlich vom Riesen-Bärenklau Fotos machen ...

Er wächst entlang der Bundesstraße, diese wir immer zur Arbeit fahren ...

Heute bin ich stehen geblieben ...

 
dies ist die ganze "Population"

 
und hier ein Detail

Näher wollte (traute) ich zu der Pflanze nicht heran gehen ...


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Helmut.

Deine fotografierten Pflanzen scheinen mir kein RIESENbärenklau zu sein...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesen-Bärenklau
Vergleich mal, wie kräftig und riesig die Pflanzen aussehen.


----------



## Petra1970 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Huhu

Das oben ist sicher die hier heimische art, die macht aber nichts, leider ist mir der Name entfleucht.
Haben wir hier an der Ems auch teilweise, die Herkulesstaude ist viel größer sehr viel größer um genau zu sein.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Algenhasser (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Anne.
> 
> Schau auf die Blätter.. die müssen braun werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Guten morgen

Hmmm ... die Pflanzen stehen im Straßengraben (ein bisserl dahinter) und sind geschätzt 2 - 2,3m hoch ...
Geblüht haben die Dolden? weiß ... ähnlich einer __ Schafgarbe ...
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wann die blühte war 

Wenn es kein Riesenbärenklau ist, was dann


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Helmut, Deine Pflanzen sehen ganz anders aus, als meine . Bei Deinen sehe ich gar nicht die riesengroßen Blätter, die bei meinen zu sehen sind ! Ups, wieso überhaupt meine ??????????????
Die gehören meinem Nachbarn !!!!!!


----------



## Plätscher (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo,

ihr meint :Heracleum sphondylium (Wiesen Bärenkau), kann man essen habe es aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Ja, daß kommt hin Jürgen  .... nur die Höhe :?

Vielleicht habe ich mich verschätzt  ...


----------



## Algenhasser (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Hmmm ... die Pflanzen stehen im Straßengraben (ein bisserl dahinter) und sind geschätzt 2 - 2,3m hoch ...
> Geblüht haben die Dolden? weiß ... ähnlich einer __ Schafgarbe ...
> ...


Hallo Helmut, 
du kannst bedenkenlos wieder an deiner Straße fahren- sogar mit geöffnetem Fenster, ich kenne diese Pflanze auch hier aus dem Weser-Bergland, sie ist bedenkenlos - es ist mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht der" Riesenbärenklau". Ich habe selbst, durch eingeschleppte Samen,seit 3 Jahren immer wieder  Probleme mit aufkeimenden Jungpflanzen, kenne also schon vom der  Jugend her den Pflanzenunterschied. Wenn du dir nicht nach all den Kommentaren der Teilnehmer hier im Forum nicht sicher bist, dann informiere doch bitte die Umweltbehörde in deinem Ort ?damit die Mitarbeiter  nachsehen, und ev, den Pflanzenbestand bekämpfen ???- dann hast du es aber auch "amtlich"um welche Pflanze es sich handelt.. Da ich auch Österreicher bin ( Wien), aber beruflich schon sehr lange in Deutschland lebe, weiss ich aus meiner Zeit in Ö.,dass so was ev. lange dauern kann. Hoffe die Beamten schaffen es noch vor dem Wintereinbruch am Schneeberg.
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hi, 
Hab noch mal selbst über den Zaun mir Round up gespritzt, die waren einfach zuuuu luschig dabei. ( Zaunhöhe ca. 1,80 - 2,00 m ) Ich selbst 1,58 m !! Aber mit passender Leiter klappt alles
Hab aber auch schon wieder neue Stauden gesehen, kleine noch, aber so weit komme ich nicht.


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe riesengroße Herkulesstauden !!!*

Hallo Helmut,
ich finde, das hier hat eher Ähnlichkeit mit Deinen Pflanzen


----------

